

Mark Zuckerberg To Speak Tomorrow At YC Startup School - wilfra
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/19/mark-zuckerberg-2012-y-combinator-startup-school/

======
IamCris
Looking forward to that. Who is going to be there?

~~~
wilfra
_raises hand_

